
Google-owned Crashlytics is using iOS 13’s custom fonts feature to track users - _venkatasg
https://twitter.com/sandofsky/status/1172200578207772672
======
tobr
Start of the discussion:

[https://twitter.com/steipete/status/1171935904811773952](https://twitter.com/steipete/status/1171935904811773952)

The whole thing is a little unclear to me. Is the “unique identifier” unique
per user, or just a way for Crashlytics to recognize that something is
installed?

